# Mazzer Mini Grinder with Timer - Special Forum Price



## coffeebean

Mazzer Mini grinder with timer and 0.6kg hopper £385 all in! Give me a shout if you are interested

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Only had one taker on this so far (Thanks Chris! It's on it's way!!) Come and grab a bargain people.......!!


----------



## jamster

My pleasure Andy.

I want to let other forum users know what a pleasure it is to deal with coffeebean.

Delivery was really quick. Unfortunately it was damaged in transit (couriers







). Andy was super responsive (on a Friday evening) and quickly arranged for a new one to be sent and the old one to be collected at the same time.

The test of a good business is not how cheap they are or how well they reply to sales emails (although it helps and Andy was great) but it is how well they cope when things go wrong. Andy did an exemplary job and I've very happy with the grinder.

Chris.


----------



## popeye

Hi Andy

What are the measurements of Mazzer Mini? as mine will be going under kitchen cabinets and the maximum clearance I have is 420 or 16 1/2"


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Popeye,

Height of the Mazzer Mini is 16 1/2" but only if you have the smaller hopper!! If you think that could be a bit tight, Eureka Mignon is only 40.9 cm including hopper....

Andy


----------



## popeye

Thanks Andy

Sorry I dont have enough posts to pm you.

As I said I have 16 1/2" (actual height of units 42 cms) so if the Mazzer Mini is no higher with the smaller hopper it will just fit. Can you supply unit with smaller hopper or is it easy to do a mod?

Popeye


----------



## coffeebean

After getting the tape measure out (I had got the dimensions off a spec sheet) it turns out that the Mazzer Mini even with a smaller hopper is 46cm in height so wouldn't fit. Really sorry about that - glad I checked though!! A Mignon would fit with room to spare........

Andy


----------



## popeye

Thanks Andy

That saved a load of heartache, but gives me a headache!

How does a mignon compare to the Mazzer?


----------



## coffeechap

Just run the mini with a lens hood hopper


----------



## popeye

coffeechap said:


> Just run the mini with a lens hood hopper


Thanks for your input coffeechap, you don't happen to know where I can get one that will fit the Mazzer mini do you?


----------



## jeebsy

EBay, 58mm collapsible should fit


----------



## urbanbumpkin

If your single dosing the Mazzer SJ works without the hopper.


----------



## coffeechap

I have one on a used mazzer mini ready to go if you are interested?


----------



## Iwwstriker

I am interested in your 0.6kg hooper. My super jolly hooper is 1kg and it's too big. The modified lens lid hopper is a bit too small.


----------



## popeye

jeebsy said:


> EBay, 58mm collapsible should fit


Thanks jeebsy







off to EBay


----------



## popeye

coffeechap said:


> I have one on a used mazzer mini ready to go if you are interested?


Hi coffee chap, yes m8 I'm interested


----------



## coffeebean

As far as grind quality goes - Mini and Mignon are pretty much on a par I think. Good call from Coffeechap about a lens hood though!


----------



## AlexCosta

Hi Andy, I'm new to the forum and I was wondering how to contact you for the mini


----------



## jeebsy

Andy has an email he gives out sometimes I think, but make a few more posts then you can use the message function


----------



## coffeebean

This offer closed a few months ago due to Mazzer putting their prices up BUT I will do one for a special forum price of £430 delivered if you are interested!









Andy


----------

